# Cooling fan running



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Pleiades said:


> Came home last night..30 k drive at 80kph and when i shut engine off a fan continued to run. This is the first time this has happened. All I can find in manual is warning that electric fan can start when engine is not running. As it was a cool night and my driving speed was not really slow I was wondering why fan continued to run. Does anyone understand the system logic.
> Thanks for any info.


You are driving a.......Cruze with a.......engine showing about........miles/clicks.

Kinda need the engine/year/miles......a bit of the history.

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The fan keeps running if the car is doing a regen of the DPF filter. My car does it often as I do mostly short trips, it is just to keep the turbo from cooking the oil and will stop in a couple of minutes and is working the way it was designed to, so all is good with your car.


----------



## Pleiades (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Holden..I was thinking it might be related to regen. Funny there is no mention in the manual.
In response to previous reply, 2014 Cruze Diesel with 1100 Kilometers


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, you can always tell when you've shut down the car during a regen as the fan will continue running for a minute or two and you'll often smell a hot burning smell outside the car.

The DPF is directly behind the cooling fan and gets extremely hot during a regen. The fan runs to cool it down.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Pleiades said:


> Thanks Holden..I was thinking it might be related to regen. Funny there is no mention in the manual.
> In response to previous reply, 2014 Cruze Diesel with 1100 Kilometers


OK, got it......practically new........I can't understand why they failed to mention this in the manual.......ultimatly, it causes customers to drive a dealer nuts and create dissatisfaction.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> OK, got it......practically new........I can't understand why they failed to mention this in the manual.......ultimatly, it causes customers to drive a dealer nuts and create dissatisfaction.
> 
> Rob


Didn't have space in the owners manual after they put all the moronic legal warnings.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Robby said:


> OK, got it......practically new........I can't understand why they failed to mention this in the manual.......ultimatly, it causes customers to drive a dealer nuts and create dissatisfaction.
> 
> Rob


Actually I got my information from my Holden owners manual, maybe Chev should borrow parts of it!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

PanJet said:


> The DPF is directly behind the cooling fan and gets extremely hot during a regen. The fan runs to cool it down.


No, the DPF is in the exhaust, about half-way along. And it does get extremely hot during a regeneration.

The fan runs to help cool the engine and various manifolds down.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> No, the DPF is in the exhaust, about half-way along. And it does get extremely hot during a regeneration.
> 
> The fan runs to help cool the engine and various manifolds down.


Maybe on the Aussie cruze it's further downstream but Panjet is exactly correct on the American Diesel's DPF location. It's right at the beginning of the exhaust system, right behind the fans.


----------



## Pleiades (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. Manual not required with guys like u.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Maybe on the Aussie cruze it's further downstream but Panjet is exactly correct on the American Diesel's DPF location. It's right at the beginning of the exhaust system, right behind the fans.


grs1961 has the series I diesel I have the series II and I really don't know, or care. where my DPF is as long as it works.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Maybe on the Aussie cruze it's further downstream but Panjet is exactly correct on the American Diesel's DPF location. It's right at the beginning of the exhaust system, right behind the fans.


Wow! In the engine bay? Right up against the exhaust manifold?

I suppose it must be smaller due to the use of DEF, I just couldn't picture it being crammed in there with all the other bits and pieces!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Wow! In the engine bay? Right up against the exhaust manifold?
> 
> I suppose it must be smaller due to the use of DEF, I just couldn't picture it being crammed in there with all the other bits and pieces!


its part of the exhaust manifold


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

oilburner said:


> its part of the exhaust manifold


It's not part of the manifold. It is a separate unit (big can looking unit in the pic below) that is just downstream from the turbo. It sits directly behind the cooling fan.

LUZ 2.0L Diesel

From what I understand, newer designs are trying to get the DPF closer to the engine to take advantage of as much heat as possible from the exhaust. VW did a similar thing with their new TDI. The DPF has moved closer to the turbo outlet.

VW TDI engine


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

totally normal, as stated above the fan runs to keep engine temps down....


----------

